# Adding Non Migrant dependent Family Member to visa Subclass 189 application



## Hasti (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi,

I’ve applied for visa subclass 189 and added my parents (Father & Mother) as non-migrant dependent family members. I’ve received a correspondence from CO to fill the form 47A for them if they are dependent upon me or fill the form 1023 to remove them from my application if they are not dependent upon me.

I don’t know which action I have to take. My plan is to get my visa first and settle in Australia and after that immediately apply for my parents to bring them over there & I thought it would facilitate the process if I add them as non-migrant members in my current application (Since I know as a normal process, applying for parent visa may take several years and introducing them now may help in the future to apply for another specific visa).

I appreciate if anybody could advise me if there is any benefit in the future for applying the visa for my parents after getting my PR by keeping them in my current application as non-migrant family members and fill the form 47A or there is no benefit?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dependents cannot be married, so you can't include them in your current application. You could sponsor them for a parent visa once you've moved, if they pass the balance of family test.


----------



## Hasti (Jul 10, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Dependents cannot be married, so you can't include them in your current application. You could sponsor them for a parent visa once you've moved, if they pass the balance of family test.


Dear Maggie,

Thanks for your reply. I don't intend to include them in my current application as secondary applicant, I just added them as non migrant family members. Is it still make a difference?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Then complete form 1023 to remove them from your application. They aren't considered non-migrating family members from DIBP's viewpoint.


----------



## Hasti (Jul 10, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Then complete form 1023 to remove them from your application. They aren't considered non-migrating family members from DIBP's viewpoint.


Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 31, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Then complete form 1023 to remove them from your application. They aren't considered non-migrating family members from DIBP's viewpoint.


Hi,

I have a similar situation with my visa. I have lodged my visa under 189 subclass and included both my parents as non migrating dependent in my application as i thought they are simply asking about my family members. But when i see the attachments section they are asking for their PCC and medicals to be uploaded. I do not want to take any risk of my visa to be refused and also realized that i have to prove them that they are financially dependent on me which is incorrect. My father is a Govt Employee and not at all dependent on me. So in this case it would be like i have provided incorrect information and i canot prove that my parents are financially dependent on me. So can i also submit form 1023 and notify as incorrect answer. Please note in my case Case Office is not yet assigned, so still can i notify them pro actively or should i wait?
If i have to notify them immediately do i have to submit the form to Australian High commission in India or can i send them electronically?


----------



## Hasti (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi. In my case I have sent form 1023 and mentioned i added them as my family members but they are not financially dependent on me so I want to remove them from my application. But i did it after my job officer was assigned. That time i saw in the immi portal they have automatically removed them and job officer herself commented I have two choices to remove or keep and provide extra information but if they aren't financially dependent so I should remove.
I did it and everything went well and finally I got my visa without any problem. You can do it proactively if you have already submitted your medical report and PCC and you don't want to wait for the comments which will add another 3 weeks after submission. You just need to upload the form in the portal


----------



## kasi.maddula (Aug 31, 2013)

Hasti said:


> Hi. In my case I have sent form 1023 and mentioned i added them as my family members but they are not financially dependent on me so I want to remove them from my application. But i did it after my job officer was assigned. That time i saw in the immi portal they have automatically removed them and job officer herself commented I have two choices to remove or keep and provide extra information but if they aren't financially dependent so I should remove.
> I did it and everything went well and finally I got my visa without any problem. You can do it proactively if you have already submitted your medical report and PCC and you don't want to wait for the comments which will add another 3 weeks after submission. You just need to upload the form in the portal


Hi Hasti,

Thanks for your reply. So i am planning to upload Form 1023. I have two questions?

1. In immi portal under which category i have to upload the form in attachment section
2. I have my self as primary applicant and my wife as dependent. So in the form is it enough if me and my wife signs and upload or will my parents also should sign the form as they are also in the application as non migrant dependence?

Regards,
Kasi Maddula.


----------



## sunilvarm (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm an Australian PR holder and included my Spouse in my application to DIBP with all the details required like medical,passport,marriage certificate and all but as a non-migrant.
I received my Grant recently and now want to apply for my Spouse.

When I applied for self, I observed an additional 1800$ to be paid for including a dependant.
Where as today when I see for Dependant VISA...a huge amount of 6800$ and also 8-11 months of processing time.

I'm a little lost here on how to proceed.
Can you please share your inputs on how I can proceed further.

Warm Regards,
Sunil.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you didn't include her as a migrating dependent, then your only choice now is to sponsor her on a partner visa. You can not add her to your existing visa as it has already been granted.

As you have seen, it is much more expensive and time-consuming to do it this way.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

This is the number one mistake people make with skilled visa's and don't realise that it costs so much more later.

India can take over 12 months for a partner visa.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

sunilvarm said:


> When I applied for self, I observed an additional 1800$ to be paid for including a dependant.
> Where as today when I see for Dependant VISA...a huge amount of 6800$ and also 8-11 months of processing [email protected]


This is one case where an immigration agent, for the original application, would have save a lot of money.


----------



## sunilvarm (Dec 18, 2015)

That make me feel sad 

Do we have any other VISA's by which I can take her with me during the processing time of the Partner VISA?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

She could apply for a visitor visa. If she has a partner visa already lodged, it can then often be easier to get an approval for a tourist visa.


----------



## sunilvarm (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm planning to step in Melbourne,Australia around March 2016.Can you all please list a basic checklist required.

Suggestions are most welcome

Sunil...


----------

